# TUCSON, Import-Face-Off, April 7th



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

April 7th, 2013 - Tucson, AZ - Southwestern Int. Raceway

EVENT PRESENTED BY www.PRECISIONSCION.com

LOCATION:
Southwestern International Raceway in Tucson, Arizona - Southwestern International Dragway 

DATE AND TIMES:
4/7/13 from 11am to 6pm. Car show registration from 10am to 12pm, judging begins at 11, awards ceremony around 5:30. Race registration starts at 9am, heads up qualifying at 11:00 and 12:00. Eliminations at 1:30, 2:30, & 3:30. *tentative

EVENT ACTIVITIES:
Car/truck/bike show, 1/4 mile drag racing, Usaci double points stereo crank it up contest, burnout contest (time permitting), vendors, Deatsch Werks Fuel Pump Giveaway to Best Engine Bay winner, pit midway, and live DJ.

PRICES:
All spectator tickets and competitor registration forms can be bought on the day of the show at the front gate. Visit the link below to purchase your tickets in advance. Use promo code "IFO" to receive $2 off spectator admission and $5 off competitor registration (race or show). All who purchase tickets in advance will also receive a free trial subscription to Performance Auto and Sound magazine: Import Face Off tickets, IFO tickets

Spectator $17 ($15 with flier at gate) *fliers printed off computer OK to use - right click on flyer image, print (B&W OK). Coupon only good for spectator admission.
Children 10 and under FREE
Car Show Entry $30 (does not include free passenger pass). *Note, IFO only charges $30 per car show entry, not $50 to $60 like other events that claim to give a "free" passenger pass.
Test and Tune Drag Racer $30 (open to any make/model)
Competition Drag Racer $30 (imports and sport compacts only)
Burnout Contest FREE
Stereo Crank It Up Info: 479-365-8722 or United States Autosound Competition International (USACi)


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

BUMP


----------

